# هل دموع الرجل في الحب ازلال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

هل دموع الرجل في الحب ازلال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سؤال محيرني
ايه نظرتنا للولد الي بيعيط عشان بنت
عشان حب راح 


ايه نظره الولاد ليه؟

ايه نظره البنت ليه؟



هل فعلا لما ولد يعيط عشان بنت يبقا دا ازلال بالنسبه له؟


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش لدرجة اذلال 

بس لازم نعرف الاول هيعيط امتي

ماهو فيه ناس بتعيط عمال علي بطال 

الاذلال بقي يبقي في الحالة دي لما يكون بسبب او من غير سبب يعيط

والولد المفروض مش تبقي احساسيه مرهفة يسيب الموضوع ده للبنت 

بس ممكن يعيط طبعا ده مش يمنع مهما كان هو انسان

بس في الاوقات اللي يحس فيها بالعجز 

او ابتعاد انسانة بيحبها من مسرح حياته 

وعجزه برضه عن استردادها

غير كدا مش اظن فيه سبب يعيط علشانه الراجل*


----------



## artamisss (2 سبتمبر 2006)

* هو انا نفسى  اعرف حاجه  هو الراجل ده مش بنى ادم برضه 
يعنى كائن حى يعيش ويتعايش  طب فى ايه بقى  لو عيط لما يشعر بالضعف  او عيط من الحزن او عيط للخسارة الفادحه مثلا فى حبيبته  او او  ايه المشكله  ادام دى مشاعر جواة عاوز ينفس عن الغضب اللى جواة بالعياط حتى لو كان فى الحب 
انا مش شايفاها  اذلال ولا حاجه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*العياط اذلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لا طبعا *
*العياط دة احساس بيفيض بينا في الدموع لما يكون مش بايدي حاجة *
*الرجاله ممكن تكتم وتقوى شوية على دمعهم لكن لما بنتفتح بنبقى مصيبة *
*بصي الموضوع موضوع مشاعر مكتومة مش موضوع اذلال ولا مش اذلال*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميريت الدموع مش اذلال ولا حاجه*

*البنات بتعيط على موقف محرج على حاجه بتضيع منها على حد زعقلها على اى سبب*

*لكن الراجل متزن فى دموعه يعنى مش بيعيط الا لما تكون قفلت فى وشه خالص*

*ومش قدام حد كمان لما بيكون لوحده مش بيحب حد يشوف دموعه الا لو حد قريب منه جدا جدا*

*اما عن دياانا هوا طبعا ليه مشاعره *

*بس مش بيحب يكون العياط ملجاء ليه يعنى مش زينا اى مشكله يعيط عليها لا بيحتفظ بكل حاجه لحد منتتهى لو بلخير مفيش داعى للدموع لو مش زى مهوا عاوز ددموعه بتسبقه*


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش لدرجة اذلال *
> 
> *بس لازم نعرف الاول هيعيط امتي*
> 
> ...


 

معاك حق يا مينا
انا مقدره كل الي بيقوله
بس بتتكلم عن نفسك
انا بسال الي قدامك
لو شفته بيعيط
هتحس بالشفقه عليه عشان هو حاسس بالزل
ا قصدي من المناقشه
صوره الاخر الي بيعيط
قدامك


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * هو انا نفسى اعرف حاجه هو الراجل ده مش بنى ادم برضه *
> *يعنى كائن حى يعيش ويتعايش طب فى ايه بقى لو عيط لما يشعر بالضعف او عيط من الحزن او عيط للخسارة الفادحه مثلا فى حبيبته او او ايه المشكله ادام دى مشاعر جواة عاوز ينفس عن الغضب اللى جواة بالعياط حتى لو كان فى الحب *
> *انا مش شايفاها اذلال ولا حاجه *


 

مش من صفات الرجل انه يعيط يا ديانا
الست علي راي هوت حنفيه عياط 
لكن الراجل لما يعيط بيعيط علي حاجه كبيره
الازلال بالنسبه له انه يحس انه الناس بتشفق عليه انه بيعيط لانه صعب اي راجل يعيط
صعب صعب صعب
والاصعب انه حد يشفق عليه
انا في رائي هو دا الازلال


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *العياط اذلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *لا طبعا *
> *العياط دة احساس بيفيض بينا في الدموع لما يكون مش بايدي حاجة *
> *الرجاله ممكن تكتم وتقوى شوية على دمعهم لكن لما بنتفتح بنبقى مصيبة *
> *بصي الموضوع موضوع مشاعر مكتومة مش موضوع اذلال ولا مش اذلال*


 


بصي سيبك من الموضوع وبلاها مناقشه


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ميريت الدموع مش اذلال ولا حاجه*
> 
> *البنات بتعيط على موقف محرج على حاجه بتضيع منها على حد زعقلها على اى سبب*
> 
> ...


 


عارفه يا ميرنا
انا بشكر ربنا اني طلعت ست
لانه العياط بيحلي مشاكل كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير
لاني بفضي شحنه الغضب فيه
وبعد كدا بفوق وافكر صح
العياط بيريح


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الدموع دى فعلا على رأى ميريت بتريح  وبنطلع فيها شحنه الغضب انا موافقاها بس اكيد مش حنفيه يعنى افتحها وقفلها وقت محب  اكيد لازم موقف يكون يستاهل كده مش دموع تماسيح يعنى


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*الرجل بشر من الممكن ان يحزن .. ويتألم ... ولكن نادراً ما تنساب دموعه .. ربما فى الكوارث او المصائب الكبيره جداً ... واحياناً حتى فى احلك المواقف لا تدمع عيناه ... ولكن قلبه ينزف من الداخل ... وربما اجد نفسى لا اميل اطلاقاً الى رجل يبكى من اجل الحب ... فالبكاء قد يولد داخل الرجل احساس بالخنوع او الضعف ... وطبيعته ترفض هذا الاحساس .. لانه يرى ذاته قائداً فى الحياه .. يرى انه مثّل لاسرته .. وقد تنهار الاسره كلها عندما ترى عائلها يبكى ... و بعض النساء لا يقبلن ان يروا دموع ازواجهن ... ويعتبرن هذا نوع من الضعف .. وعدم القدرة على تحمل المسئولية ... وبالتالى يفقدن شعورهن بالامان ... وقد يفقدن احترامهن لازواجهن  .. وربما يعود ذلك الى الطبيعة المختلفه لكلا الطرفين ... وهناك تفسير يقول ان القنوات الدمعيه لدى الانثى اكثر من التى للرجل ... وليس معنى كلامى اننى ارفض ان يبكى الرجل ... فكثير من الانبياء  بكوا .. وكانت دموعهم فى مواقف نادره ومحزنه جداً ... فداود النبى الملك ، بكل ما كان له من عظمة وهيبه بكى بحرقه على وفاة صديقه يوناثان .. وكان يبلل فراشه كل يوم بدموع مره على خطيئته مع زوجة حورى الحثى .. وحزقيا النبى  "  وبكى حزقيا بكاء عظيما  "  ( ملوك 2 : 20 ) .. ايوب  البار  " احمر وجهي من البكاء وعلى هدبي ظل الموت . " ( ايوب 16 : 16 )... بطرس الرسول عندما انكر مُعلمه يقول الكتاب المقدس  " فخرج خارجاً وبكى بكاءاً مُراً  "  ..  بل المسيح له كل المجد بكى امام قبر اليعاذر  ...  فالرجل الذى لا يبكى ولا تدمع عيناه فى مواقف ما مؤلمة يمر بها يكون لديه برود حسى ... او تبلد فى المشاعر ... ويقول علماء الطب ان افراز الدموع يساعد على تهدئة الاعصاب لان وجود الدموع فى الجسم يوتر المخ .. و يجعل ضربات القلب تتسارع .. *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> الدموع دى فعلا على رأى ميريت بتريح وبنطلع فيها شحنه الغضب انا موافقاها بس اكيد مش حنفيه يعنى افتحها وقفلها وقت محب اكيد لازم موقف يكون يستاهل كده مش دموع تماسيح يعنى


 


صح معاكي حق
هي بتتفتح لوحدها
ومبتقدريش توقفيها
بس كل الصبيان بيقولوا كدا
حنفيه العياط اشتغلت
ليه التشبيه دا معرفش

بيبقا غصب عنك عندك كبت ومش بتعرفي تنفسي غير في العياط
عشان مفيش مخرج تاني
بيبقا ضغط عصبي رهيب وبيخرج في العياط


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *الرجل بشر من الممكن ان يحزن .. ويتألم ... ولكن نادراً ما تنساب دموعه .. ربما فى الكوارث او المصائب الكبيره جداً ... واحياناً حتى فى احلك المواقف لا تدمع عيناه ... ولكن قلبه ينزف من الداخل ... وربما اجد نفسى لا اميل اطلاقاً الى رجل يبكى من اجل الحب ... فالبكاء قد يولد داخل الرجل احساس بالخنوع او الضعف ... وطبيعته ترفض هذا الاحساس .. لانه يرى ذاته قائداً فى الحياه .. يرى انه مثّل لاسرته .. وقد تنهار الاسره كلها عندما ترى عائلها يبكى ... و بعض النساء لا يقبلن ان يروا دموع ازواجهن ... ويعتبرن هذا نوع من الضعف .. وعدم القدرة على تحمل المسئولية ... وبالتالى يفقدن شعورهن بالامان ... وقد يفقدن احترامهن لازواجهن .. وربما يعود ذلك الى الطبيعة المختلفه لكلا الطرفين ... وهناك تفسير يقول ان القنوات الدمعيه لدى الانثى اكثر من التى للرجل ... وليس معنى كلامى اننى ارفض ان يبكى الرجل ... فكثير من الانبياء بكوا .. وكانت دموعهم فى مواقف نادره ومحزنه جداً ... فداود النبى الملك ، بكل ما كان له من عظمة وهيبه بكى بحرقه على وفاة صديقه يوناثان .. وكان يبلل فراشه كل يوم بدموع مره على خطيئته مع زوجة حورى الحثى .. وحزقيا النبى " وبكى حزقيا بكاء عظيما " ( ملوك 2 : 20 ) .. ايوب البار " احمر وجهي من البكاء وعلى هدبي ظل الموت . " ( ايوب 16 : 16 )... بطرس الرسول عندما انكر مُعلمه يقول الكتاب المقدس " فخرج خارجاً وبكى بكاءاً مُراً " .. بل المسيح له كل المجد بكى امام قبر اليعاذر ... فالرجل الذى لا يبكى ولا تدمع عيناه فى مواقف ما مؤلمة يمر بها يكون لديه برود حسى ... او تبلد فى المشاعر ... ويقول علماء الطب ان افراز الدموع يساعد على تهدئة الاعصاب لان وجود الدموع فى الجسم يوتر المخ .. و يجعل ضربات القلب تتسارع .. *


 


صحيح طبيعه الراجل مش بتسحله انه يعيط
بس لو عيط
هتبصله نظره شفقه
صح!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> صحيح طبيعه الراجل مش بتسحله انه يعيط
> بس لو عيط
> هتبصله نظره شفقه
> صح!!!!!!!!!!


 
*+*

*لاء مش هبصله بنظرة شفقه .. لكن هعرف ان حصله كارثه او شىء محزن جداً .. واحياناً يا ميريت بيكون من الحكمه ان الرجل لا يبكى فى بعض المواقف المؤلمه كالموت مثلا ... فقد تكون زوجته تبكى بحرقه شديده جداً وهو يظل متماسك امامها ... ويضغط على مشاعره حتى لا تخرج ... ولكن ان خرجت ... قد تنهار زوجته تماماً ... او قد ينهار افراد اسرته ... لذا هو لا يظهرها امام احد ان خرجت بالرغم منه ... ودموع القلب تكون اقوى واعمق من دموع العين *


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مينفعش ابدا ان الراجل يعيط
دى تبقى خيبة مش ازلال
يبقى راجل ربع كم
لانة حتى لو حصل هو العياط هيرجع الحب اللى راح
وبعدين الايام بتنسى


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*بوب الراجل لما بيعيط بتكون خربت الدنيا ومش بيحب يعيط قدام اى حد الا القريب منه دا لو حصل كمان*

*مش معنى انه عيط يبقى ربع كام لا بلعكس انا لما بشوف راجل بيعيط ودى نادره جدا بتكون فعلا مشكله كبيره*


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

دى وجهات نظر


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *لاء مش هبصله بنظرة شفقه .. لكن هعرف ان حصله كارثه او شىء محزن جداً .. واحياناً يا ميريت بيكون من الحكمه ان الرجل لا يبكى فى بعض المواقف المؤلمه كالموت مثلا ... فقد تكون زوجته تبكى بحرقه شديده جداً وهو يظل متماسك امامها ... ويضغط على مشاعره حتى لا تخرج ... ولكن ان خرجت ... قد تنهار زوجته تماماً ... او قد ينهار افراد اسرته ... لذا هو لا يظهرها امام احد ان خرجت بالرغم منه ... ودموع القلب تكون اقوى واعمق من دموع العين *


 

احيك يا طارق
مش عارفه اعلق بكلمه


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بوب قال:


> مينفعش ابدا ان الراجل يعيط
> دى تبقى خيبة مش ازلال
> يبقى راجل ربع كم
> لانة حتى لو حصل هو العياط هيرجع الحب اللى راح
> وبعدين الايام بتنسى


 


اركن انت عل جمب المناقشات دي للكبار فقط


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> احيك يا طارق
> مش عارفه اعلق بكلمه


 
*+*

*اخجلتم تواضعنا يا فندم ...  *

*وخصوصا ان اللى مش عارف يعلق هو ميريت *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> اركن انت عل جمب المناقشات دي للكبار فقط


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مش ليك يا طارق دي لبيتر

عشان رده نرفزني
رد مفيهوش اي نوع من الموضوعيه
رد شعارات

بيتر لسه صغير ولا جرب الحب ولا جرب الخداع ولا جرب الجرح
ورده نرفزني


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*ايوه يا ميريت انا عارف انك تقصدى بيتر ... بس مصطلح (( اركن انت على جنب )) لذيذ .. وخصوصا لما يطلع من بنت ... :teeth_smile: *


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *ايوه يا ميريت انا عارف انك تقصدى بيتر ... بس مصطلح (( اركن انت على جنب )) لذيذ .. وخصوصا لما يطلع من بنت ... :teeth_smile: *


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فكرتك بتقول علي المناقشه دي للكبار فقط
بسي اركن علي جمب اخويا بيقولهالي كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماهر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

انا كنت حابب اشترك في المداخلة على الموضوع ده من فتره بس ترددت 

، انا  لا ابكي امام احد ، ولم ابكي ابدا الافي حالة انفصال حدثت معي 

و بكيت لوحدي ، لاني من الذين يعتبرون ان دموع الرجل امام الاخرين 

ستحرجه وتجعله عرضة لسخرية الاخرين .

اما الرجال الذين يبكون امام الناس فاعتبرهم على درجة معينة من 

الغباء الاجتماعي ، واذا بكى الرجل فماذا تعمل اذا النساء تصوت ؟!


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *اخجلتم تواضعنا يا فندم ...  *
> 
> *وخصوصا ان اللى مش عارف يعلق هو ميريت *


 



جالي يوم ومعرفش اعلق يا طارق

ردك مفيعوش ثغره ادخل منها


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> انا كنت حابب اشترك في المداخلة على الموضوع ده من فتره بس ترددت
> 
> ، انا لا ابكي امام احد ، ولم ابكي ابدا الافي حالة انفصال حدثت معي
> 
> ...


 


فعلا الراجل بيقدر يحبس دموعه
بس لو نزلت قدامك

هتشفق عليه ولا ايه هتكون نظرتك ليه؟


----------



## Bino (15 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوعك حساس جدا يا أرووجه و بيختلف من راجل لغيره حسب عادات و تقاليد المجتمع و حسب شخصية الراجل نفسه
لكن اللى عايز اقوله ان عمر ما البكى كان عيب ولا يقلل من قيمة الفرد بل العكس ده الراجل اللى يبكى على حبه ده دليل على ان حسه مرهف و بيحب بجد
لكن اللى تلاقيه جامد و ميعبرش عن حزنه بالبكا الشخص ده غالبا بتصادفه مشاكل نفسيه كتير مع الوقت لان البكا بيريح الانسان كتير
انا عن نفسى_بس الكلام ده بينى و بينكوا _ بكيت كتير اوى اوى على حب راح و حاجات تانيه لكن كنت افضل ابكى و انا لوحدى من دون حد يشوفنى


----------



## tina_tina (15 نوفمبر 2006)

هو مش انسان
البكاء مش عيب ولكن بحدود


----------



## answer me muslims (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الحب عمرة مايكون ضعف ابدا بالقوة واذا بكى الرجل فتزلزل الارض لان عند بكاء الرجل من اجل احبه اعتقد انه وصل لااكبر مراحل حبه


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا كتير  على مشاركتكم واهتمامكم
فعلا يابانوب البكي  بيريح الانسان وبيفضفض اللي في قلبه

اوكي يامرمر مكنتش عارفة انو  مذكور الموضوع من قبل

مرسي ليكي تينا ياغالية  على مشاركتك

وشكرا ليكanswer...  على مشاركتك وعالجملة الرائعة


ربنا معاكم


----------



## ميريت (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> شكراااااااا كتير على مشاركتكم واهتمامكم
> فعلا يابانوب البكي بيريح الانسان وبيفضفض اللي في قلبه
> 
> اوكي يامرمر مكنتش عارفة انو مذكور الموضوع من قبل
> ...


 

لا يا قمر ولا يهمك
انا بعت الموضوع بتاعك مناقشه للجروب


وا لنك الرساله

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ArabChurch/message/321


----------

